
Software search is not a science, even among scientists - mindcrime
http://arxiv.org/abs/1605.02265
======
rubidium
With N=69 across all scientific disciplines, this isn't really a helpful
survey. But it is an interesting list of questions.

It brings up one of my pet peeves. There's no good site for asking for what
(usually enterprise) software I should look at. Whenever I ask on
stackoverflow they yell at me :)

What I want is legitimate, in depth review of enterprise software and a good
forum to ask about how customers use it. With the explosion of SaaS services,
what I want is to be able to go somewhere and have this conversation:

me: "what's a good software for organizing 400+ software products my company
sells?"

reply: do you mean a Product Information Management database?

me: "yea, (who knew, there's a technical name for that niche). Any good ones?"

reply: do you need an online catalog, or are you using it just internally?

me: "just internally"

reply: try _____ if you need ____, or ___ if you need ___.

~~~
dave2000
"It brings up one of my pet peeves. There's no good site for asking for what
(usually enterprise) software I should look at. Whenever I ask on
stackoverflow they yell at me :)"

[http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/](http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/)

